# How much do you pay for range ammo



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

The cheapest ammo I have found has been at Dick's Sporting Goods.(A major chain store) Every two weeks it goes on sale. Sometimes you have to buy ten boxes to get the sales price and sometimes you don't.

Remington UMC 9mm LUGER 115 gr. box of 50 $5.48
Remington 45 Auto 230 gr. box of 50 $8.48
Remington 357 Magnum 125 gr box of 50 $11.48

If you know of a better price please post. No reloads please just cheap range ammo.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I usually buy Winchester Dynapoints for about $9.50/550 and the WWB bulk pack 9mm for $11/100 at Walmart. I saw the new UMC bulk pack stuff at Walmart the last time I was there and may try it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I load my own so the cost depends on the caliber.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

The Walmarts in Fort Worth, TX have that WWB "Value Pack" too. 100 rounds for $11.98. The funny thing is they also sell the 50 round box of WWB for $4.63. Yes, it's cheaper to buy two boxes of 50 than one box of 100. So I usually pick up six boxes of 50 for a trip to the range.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Never That cheap.*

:lol: 45's Win White box is $19.00.
357's are $17.00 both at Wally World.
I don't know why there so much higher but they are.
$14.50 for 45's and there off brands. At the range.
$15.50 for 357's and there off brands. At the range.
I can reload 45's for around $4.00 a box.
357's for around $3.50 a box.
That's the second reason why I reload.
The first is I enjoy it. :wink:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CCI Blazer - $4.86 (give or take a couple of cents - I can't remember for sure) at Academy Sports for 9mm. Before Jan 1, it used to be $3.86 - that was SUPER cheap.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Those are pretty good prices.

.45 ACP

WWB - $19 / 100
Blazer Brass - $9.99 / 50

Thats usually what I buy. Soon to be done buying factory ammo for a while, I got 1300 .45 cases saved up. Just need to buy my dies....


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

It depends, but its $9-15


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

JohnCEa said:


> It depends, but its $9-15


For how many rounds, John?


----------

